# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Snowdrops

## Jimbo

I saw my first snowdrop today roll on the spring!
Anybody else seen snowdrops?

----------


## Alvearium

Hi Jimbo
Was working in the association apiary a week ago and some willows I planted last spring had an early show of pussy willow buds. Branches cut off a sycamore were dripping with sap. Is nature trying to tell us something  after the long hard spell or does she have it all wrong as we still have February to contend with.
Alvearium

----------


## POPZ

Yes - three brave, or maybe a wee bit foolhardy,  little snowdrops burst into flower over the weekend. A great sight, also the willow is preparing to burst into spring mode. But we have got very wet and windy here now and looks the same for several days to come. 

Ah well, we shall see. Sheep have managed to crunch up the crocus(i)? they are such a menace when they get to where sheep are not supposed to be. So that is todays job - apply my very unskilled fencing skills.

STOP PRESS - just went out to the garden and there are loads of snowdrops in bloom. Looks like the spring message is circulating very nicely - wahoo!
POPZ

----------


## Trog

Ours aren't open yet but there are lots of them thinking about it!  The sensible wee things are keeping their heads down until the weather due on Thursday has passed (not to mention last night's hail!).  Our new woodburning range in the kitchen is due to be fired up tomorrow so, if everything's working as it should, the first thing I shall do is make some more candy for the girls as they've been stuck indoors for a long time and have probably eaten their Christmas presents.  The first crocus was out last week in the brief hour of sunshine!

----------


## chris

No snowdrops, but loads of newly dropped snow :Mad:  ah, the joys of those balmy Scottish winters :Confused: 
Still, lambing has started

----------


## chris

Still no snowdrops, and not a single crocus (which avoids the plural). BUT, walking the hills this morning, I saw the first coltsfoot flower :Smile: . Just one. Not enough to have the bees queuing up with their buckets, but a beginning. The first sign of pollen I've seen this year.

----------


## POPZ

Chris, suprised your snowdrops are not out yet. I thought Provence was considerably warmer than we are here. Guess I had better get out my schoolbook atlas although it has been so long since using it I guess we have all shifted around a bit since then!!

Today found the first catkins releasing some pollen - wahoo. But stiil too windy and cold for the ladies to venture out. Forecast is giving us much warmer airflows for the end of the week thank goodness.

----------


## darlo

I too have plenty of snowdrops, and only a matter of a few yards from the hives, but this dam weather just wont let the ladies visit them. I do hope we get some warmer and dryer weather soon!

----------


## Calum

plenty of crocusus and snowdrops were out the last two weekends. They are under 6 inches of snow now here in s germany...

----------


## gavin

It looks like tomorrow may be the day when my bees can finally get out in numbers to sample the local snowdrops and relieve themselves (not necessarily in that order!).

G.

----------

